# Thread Debates



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess we'll just let the others decide. You are just arguing to argue, you have no actual point. Here is a fact though... YOU OFFERED NO ADVICE. In fact, your comment was the one that derailed the thread. You are now arguing in this one too. I have nothing to prove to you and you are doing a good enough job making an @ss out of yourself without my help. So have a nice life.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Internet Forum = Debate.. Why because most people (including me) cannot carry on or convey thoughts with our fingers&#8230;&#8230; If you had a burger and beer in your hand talking face to face no problem, it&#8217;s all good but that&#8217;s not the case.. Debate is fine, expect some jabs and jab back, just try not getting so personal.

The salmon fishing Vs salmon snagging debate is a horse that will never be beat. Either its 100 fish in a pool, or twenty fish on a bed, are there ways to get the fish to bite? Well Yes&#8230;.there are, but for the sake of somebody trying to stroke his or her ego either by &#8220;hooking&#8221; forty salmon that morning or if it&#8217;s the &#8220;other guy&#8221; laughing and bashing the guy for doing so cause salmon don&#8217;t bite that rig, will never end.. Somebody is going to have that chip, and another&#8217;s will try and knock it off. 

If Salmon fishing in the rivers has taught me anything, some people will adjust to other levels of catching fish, and others won&#8217;t. Maybe more importantly is those who graduate to the fact that everyone and everybody starts somewhere on the river, maybe they need a lesson, maybe they don&#8217;t, knowing that difference is for me not to answer, without a beer and burger in hand&#8230;&#8230;..

Is it August yet? Mid to Late July will do!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

woolybug25 said:


> I guess we'll just let the others decide. You are just arguing to argue, you have no actual point. Here is a fact though... YOU OFFERED NO ADVICE. In fact, your comment was the one that derailed the thread. You are now arguing in this one too. I have nothing to prove to you and you are doing a good enough job making an @ss out of yourself without my help. So have a nice life.


 
I believe my advice was to not use a rig that has a very very high foul hooked to taken ratio.


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> I believe my advice was to not use a rig that has a very very high foul hooked to taken ratio.


His whole question was predicated on the fact that he knew his current setup was foul-hooking fish. He specifically asked for info on fly fishing methods where this didn't happen. He was well aware of the fact his rig was snagging fish, but then you popped in to tell him what he already specifically stated. I also doubt anyone that reads it will get your response's intent confused with actual help. So again, I am sure he appreciated the oh-so-helpful advice. 

You can have the last word now... I really don't mind.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

fishinDon said:


> Another Sportsmen vs Sportsmen thread. When will we learn?
> 
> It's not my resource. It's not your resource. It's OUR resource. The sooner we all stop trying to put down the other guy or keep him out, the better off we'll all be...
> 
> ...


This is directed at all of the posters to this thread as well as the lurkers:

I agree and disagree with the above quoted statment. If we went with this idea, there would be no longer any special interest stream areas (ie - flies only... among others) which I am very much in favor of eliminating. Isn't flies only sections putting down and keeping out the gear guys? What does it matter what you are ENTICING A FISH TO BITE WITH as long as the fish bites your presentation?

The remainder of the posters in this thread, if you all want to keep babbling about who snags more fish, please fish some more before you type into these threads. I firmly believe there are MANY snaggers in both of the fly fishing and gear fishing realms... They likely equal each other in numbers. I've fished enough to know...

So yeah, let's all respect OUR resource and make it OUR resource!!!!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

woolybug25 said:


> His whole question was predicated on the fact that he knew his current setup was foul-hooking fish. He specifically asked for info on fly fishing methods where this didn't happen. He was well aware of the fact his rig was snagging fish, but then you popped in to tell him what he already specifically stated. I also doubt anyone that reads it will get your response's intent confused with actual help. So again, I am sure he appreciated the oh-so-helpful advice.
> 
> You can have the last word now... I really don't mind.


 
My advice was to lose the snagging rig & to not sight fish for them. Why does some Flycasters Psyche allow them think any of those replies is an attack on themselves....strange.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

riverman said:


> Will you guys quit, the internet will run a lot faster without this nonsense.


:lol::lol:


----------

